# Hello again



## dalailama15 (Aug 13, 2004)

When I found this site four or so months ago, I knew I wanted to join and participate, and so registered immediately, grabbing the nick I use when I play poker on line--some variation of Dalai Lama. (Although I don't have the heart to simply call my self the Dalai Lama. The guy is just too cool for me to putz around with, and even dalailama 14 seemed a little too disrespectful.)

At any rate, on those sites it is kind of funny: the idea of the dalai lama sitting somewhere in India playing 10-20 Omaha at 4 A.M., and sometimes when I suffer a particularly bad beat I begin typing om mani padme hum to general hilarity.

But here it started to seem a little pointless, a little silly, and a little misleading, since I am in no way a spiritual guy. (To me an ounce of Freud is worth a ton of that table-rapper Jung.)

And so at any rate, I have stuck in my name, until this begins to seem a little pointless, a little silly, and a little misleading.

At any rate. Hello again.

I am that which I am 
(formerly dalailama15)


----------



## dalailama15 (Aug 13, 2004)

Hi betty

(what a stupid looking nick i now have (although i like the prayer wheel avatar). maybe i'll get used to it, or become fond of it, or return to the old one which i had become used to, in spite of the above qualms. this is a horrific dilemma for me, and surprising since i am usually so decisive (as the kids used to say: not)

at any rate

Hi betty, and thanks for responding

8)


----------



## Guest (Aug 15, 2004)

Betty is that you, in your avatar???


----------



## dalailama15 (Aug 13, 2004)

Nope, I can't take it. Please ignore the nick-related stuff above.

The important difference between me and the Dalail Lama is not in spirituality but in mental health. That after all he has been through he is so positive and so extraordinarily cheerful is astounding. And even as the supposed reincarnation of all dalai lamas past, I can think of him in secular terms. He is the only world wide religious leader I can think of who would say something like this: "What science tells us does not exist we must accept as non existant." And when asked what he would do if science contraticted some fundamental Buddhist Dharma (teachings) he replied: we would change the dharma.

And so, while realizing that irony, with little context, is hard to understand from someone you don't know, and while still smarting a little from once being called, on the other forum, "Dolly" (what a baby I am), and with appologies to His Holiness, I am once again, dalailama15. Sorry for clogging this forum with this kind of egocentric and meaningless crap.

at any rate.

and oh, did I say, Hi betty?

8)


----------

